# Barcelona



## nobodyknows (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,
I am considering moving to Barcelona and was wondering if anybody on here has done the move?
If so how did you find it?
What is it like do you like it? Are the locals friendly are there many English people there?

I am a pet groomer by trade and have lived in California where there are many Spanish speaking people, I am trying to learn Spanish at the moment.

I am looking to move to to Barcelona because of the weather, beaches and history, I will be moving with my friend and we are just doing our research as to the cost of living, ease of employment for English people..

I would love to get in touch with some English companies out there as see how they find it and really want some feed back as to if its a good move or what..

If anybody has any advise or comments please go ahead! 
oh I am 27 years old and have travelled a fair bit but would be moving on a kinda budget, hopefully finding employment before I move out there to ensure I have a security of income.. 

Also if you know anywhere quiet and close to Barcelona with nice beaches and less or around an hours drive to Barcelona I would love to hear about them.. I love quiet seaside beach towns with history etc... 

thank you !!!  xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nobodyknows said:


> Hello,
> I am considering moving to Barcelona and was wondering if anybody on here has done the move?
> If so how did you find it?
> What is it like do you like it? Are the locals friendly are there many English people there?
> ...


People in Barcelona do speak Spanish, but the official language is Catalan. There is a big push going on atm for a referendum to see if Catalonia remains part of Spain or not and nationalism is a burning issue.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I moved from LA to Barcelona, and am very happy. It's a vibrant, energetic, and interesting place to live. That being said...
You will not easily find English speaking people, either native or Catalans. You will actively have to seek them out. Speaking Spanish is absolutely necessary to live here, and some Catalan as well. Especially if you are seeking employment in any kind of business, such as grooming. Working will be your main challenge. Jobs for only English speakers are almost non-existent. Even my friends who work in multi-national companies speak the language.
Beach cities are easy to find. to the south, Casteldefells, Sitges (not so sleepy), Vilanova, to the north Caldetas, Arenys del Mar, Blanes.
Make sure to do research, and get a feel before you make the plunge.


----------

